# Leeds 7 July



## Lauras87 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello.

I've signed up to do the leeds diabetes walk 7 July.

Is anyone else doing it/planning on doing it?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope it goes well Laura. I have done them in the past & are good


----------



## Lauras87 (Feb 9, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Hope it goes well Laura. I have done them in the past & are good



Thank you.
I've normally missed them due to being ill or not around so am determined to get to this one


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 9, 2013)

Can you post a link to the details?


----------



## Lauras87 (Feb 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Can you post a link to the details?



LeeLee, this is the leeds one but I know there are loads organised

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Events_i...rthern--Yorkshire/Well-Walk-Leeds/?navid=7524


----------

